# Rail Fence Diamond quilt top



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a pic of the Rail Fence Diamond quilt top I finished tonight.








The pattern I found on Missouri Star Quilt Company's tutorials, and the fabric is a jelly roll from a local shop, Jeri's Quilt Patch, featuring a lot of (oh I hope I have the right designer)...Mary Englebreit fabrics. 

I pieced this on my Singer 301, and I am very tickled about how well the center block seams matched up. The diamonds, well, since I eyeballed them as I sewed them on, aren't quite as good, BUT there's so much going on in this quilt that it's really hard to tell.

The quilt top is about 52" square. I found a fun scattered cherries print that I think will make a great binding. The finished quilt is getting donated to the Green Bay Boys Choir for their April fundraiser.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Really nice! I don't even notice the diamond issue you mentioned. Cherries print will be cute to bind it with. What kind of backing will you do, and how will you quilt it? (New quilter here!)


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

You did a great job. I made one last year with all scraps and it was also a donation. I was really pleased at how fast it came together. I love that jelly roll too. I love the peach and brown combo.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That has a lot of excitement to it. People will love it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like it too - looks very fun!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Leister square - my SIL is getting the batting and backing, probably a cotton, she may have enough of one with musical notes to make the batting. I don't quilt by machine (much), it will get sent out to a lady at our church who has a "long arm" quilting business. There are some wonderful stitch designs available to pick from a long arm quilter.

Debbie - sorry the color is off on my camera - that is black and red, along with yellow and green and blue and some white. I'm not too good at scrappy, myself, color selection is kind of stressful for me! :/ But I do like some packaged jelly rolls for color selection.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's an awesome looking quilt!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the color combinations, that is my failing, I pretty much have to copy, I cant visualize color combinations well.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! I love it. I've seen that tute but didn't watch it all the way through. I really love working with strips and layer cakes, and Jenny has so many free patterns. The different sized diamonds really makes yours move. Great job.


----------

